# South Shore CS deal for you Montreal residents



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

This one has been around for a while; the fact that holes were drilled under the pick guard probably explains why. Nice Tele though; but I'm not sure how the aftermarket weight relief impacts the tone and balance.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

O.G. pickups are gone too, which is a shame as they are stellar (I have the same model guitar & very briefly tried a set of vintage ‘66 pickups - nope).


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Neck stamped "Relic" but it's a NOS model? The holes were added later? What a strange thing to do to CS body.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I was hopeful...


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I think even with the swapped out pickups and aftermarket weight relief this is still a great guitar. I owned a CS 63 Tele from 2006 and it was an absolutely amazing guitar!


----------

